# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Përmirësimi (Upgrade) në Windows XP Professional

## besart

Përmirësimi në Windows XP Professional

Nëse keni të instaluar ndonjërin prej sistemeve operative që shifen në figurë dhe që janë të përshtashme për ti bërë upgrade, për ti përmirësuar  në Windows XP Professional, atëherë këtu janë hapat që duhet ti ndërmerrni që të bëni një gjë të tillë:

1. Futeni CD-në  e Windows XP Professional në CD-ROM. Vetë-ekzekutuesi do të startoj programin  instalues. Për të filluar, zgjedhni  *Install Windows XP*, ashtu siq shihet në figurën 1.2.

----------


## besart

2. Instalimi i Windows-it do të filloj. Vendimi juaj i parë që duhet të ndërmerrni është se a është ky një Instalim i Pastër apo Instalim Modernizues ( Përmirësues ); figura 1.3.
Zgjedhni  *Upgrade Installation*  dhe klikoni  *Next*.

----------


## besart

3. Ju duhet të pranoni marrëveshjen për liçensë, që shihet në figuren 1.4. Për të bërë këtë, zgjedhni  *I accept this agreement*  dhe pastaj klikoni *Next*.

----------


## besart

4. Figura 1.5 paraqet procesin e shtypjës së çelësit të Windows XP, i cili përbëhet nga 25 karaktere. Pasi të shtypni çelësin, klikoni *Next*.

----------


## besart

5. Instaluesi i Windows XP vendos tipare të reja të quajtuara Përmirësime Dinamike  ( Figura 1.6). Kjo ju lejon që të kërkoni në sajtin e Microsoft-it për skedar përmirësues, prioritar për të filluar instalimin. Nëse ju zgjedhni opcionin e dytë,  ju gjithëashtu  mund të përdorni Windows Update për të marrë skedarët e ri edhe pasi të instalohet Windows XP.
Zgjedhni njerin prej këtyre dy opcioneve, dhe pastaj klikoni *Next*.

----------


## besart

6. Pasi të keni kaluar nëpër Përmirësimin Dinamik (ang. Dynamic Update ), më zgjedhjen e opcionit të parë ose atë të dytë, kompjuteri juaj do të ristartohet ( figura 1.7 ).

----------


## besart

7. Pas ristartimit, ju do të shihni se të ashtuquajturat boot menytë janë modifikuar dhe përfshijnë edhe  *Microsoft Windows XP Professional Setup*  (Figura 1.8). Ky do të jetë opcioni i nënkuptuar. Pasi të kalon koha e paraparë, do të filloj GUI instalimi.

----------


## besart

8. Hapi tjetër është kopjimi i skedarëve nga CD në hard disk, ashtu siç shihet në figuren 1.9. Kur të jetë kompletuar kopjimi, kompjuteri do të ristartohet përseri.

----------


## besart

9. Kur kompjuteri ristartohet, ashtu siq është paraqitur në figuren 1.10, ju do të shifni logon e *Windows XP Professional*.

----------


## besart

10. Hapat e mbetur të instalimit janë të njejtë më instalimin e pastër të Windows XP, ashtu siq kemi spjeguar të tema Instalimi i Windows XP.
Windows XP do të gjej dhe do të instaloj pajisjet (ang. Devices) në kompjuterin tuaj, bën konfigurimin e termeve në menynë Start, regjistron komponentet, dhe largon skedarët e përkohshëm që janë përdorë gjatë instalimit. Këta hapa pothuajse janë të njejtë më ata që i japin fund instalimit të pastër (ang. clean install). 
Figura 1.11 paraqet një nga hapat e tillë.

----------


## besart

16. Pasi instalimi të ketë kompletuar termat e cekur në hapin e 10, kompjuteri do të ristartohet, dhe  përmirësimi do të kompletohet. Dhe tani e tutje keni Windows XP në PC tuaj.

----------


## besart

Për te marrë versionin në pdf klikoni këtu.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Hallall plako , pune e mire.Si i ben print screen kur nuk je futur akoma ne windows

----------


## qoska

DITMIR meso te perdoresh VmWare qemu etj....

besart nuk e lexova me vemendje por do te kisha nje sugjerim per fjalen UPDATE ne shqip me duket me mire RIFRESKIM sesa PERMIRESIM!

----------


## andiOS

je i madh qoska po mos ja veshtireso  jeten Ditmir Zhukes me VmWare  :kryqezohen:

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> je i madh qoska po mos ja veshtireso  jeten Ditmir Zhukes me VmWare


Jam shum kurioz per kete "VmWare". Ca dmth?

----------

